# I still love my personalized flags! Picture Heavy...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

DogMomAbby made these for me a long time ago. We had to take them down when the house was sided, but DH put them both back up for me. 

Yup...Mom made us a star in our very own backyard.

Shadow, forever with a ball. 









Tucker...sleeping beauty even though he's a he and not a She.









Mom played a trick on me. She didn't have a ball.









Still looking...Ugh! Where is it!









Mom told Tucker there was a treat in there. He fell for it, too! How could she?









Hey Mom...I hope your new birdhouse falls down. Without birds in it of course....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Better shots of the flags...These were taken by Abby at her place before she sent them to me.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love those flags. Your yardwork looks great.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I love mine too !! We have almost all the Club Gold dogs past and present. Abby does a great job !!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are great Kim! They go well wit the pretty flowers!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Those are AWESOME! How neat.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love your clothes line full of flags SM! Is that the Garden size you have of each of them?


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Those are great flags!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, how utterly beautiful!!!!How do you make these?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can order them...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh really? How?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent you a PM...

I don't know if I can give out the business name here.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I want the name too. You can give the name here. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Those flags are great and your yard is AWESOME! I'm jealous.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

I would love the name as well. Those flags are beautiful.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great flags !


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Just showed DH and we love them too and want one of Belle.....I will beg for the name if that is what it takes.....hehe


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

ohhhh please send me the name also! I think my hubs would just flip for this...and what a great christmas present for my neighbor!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm bumped the address earlier but I'll be bold and just post it to this link:

http://www.dogmomdogdesigns.com/


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So many reasons we love Oakly and Caue's Dad - the rebel factor.

THANKS!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes...Dog Mom Abby Designs. I'm having her make me a special balloon for a diaper cake I made my DIL. Do you know how hard it is to find Mickey Mouse products in the stores? Ugh! I found one plush Mickey and I went to 5 stores, so Abby it is! I may have her make them a Garden Flag for Tyler's birthday...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Those are great! I'd like a few for myself.
Your planter is lovely, nice mix of color.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Kim, I really like your flags, just perfect in your yard, which I must say is Better Homes material. 
I am going to have a flag made of our Bobby, Thank You for the idea!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Those are some awesome flags! I might have to look into that.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Those all look great !


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you like them. I remember when Abby was starting out. I think she has really become very busy the past few years.

I also have a small lap blanket with Shadow and Tucker's photo woven right into it. I just wish she made the cut-out note cards she use to. They were awesome. Even my oldest son kept the one I sent him with Shadow's photo and a small charm attached.

Thank you about the yard compliments. I had to take out a few gardens. Tucker likes to eat the plants that can really make him sick, plus, I wasn't as able to care for them anymore. I've moved some Hostas and I'm trying to add things that won't get my boy sick...


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is our flag DogMomDog made for me of Lacey, Ralphie, and Logan:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice! I think Abby is going to work on something else for me. If so, I'll take photos.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank You Kim!!! My DH loved his flag for Father's Day.

Also a Big Thanks to Debbie/aka Abby..........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Kim, your yard is spectacular, and I love the flags!

Glad to get the link for her products, might get something done of Mad, but more importantly I will definately get something for my mom. She has a very sweet Miniture American Eskimo who she adores but has been camera shy for all of her 13 years. Mad is able to distract her, so I've gotten a few good shots of her in the last year or so. I framed a shot for mom's Christmas stocking last year, and it resulted in tears, so I know the garden flag will be a treasured gift.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*House flag*

Here's the house size flag of Cody with his brother Toby standing in front of it at age sixteen!!!! Abby does great work.


----------

